# We just..



## Tanara

_Got back from Banff, it was an amazing trip. I'm a little sad I forgot my charger for my camera, so i only got pictures of the hotel and the view from our door.

Veiw from our door
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h447/TanaraBear/100_2394.jpg
The Hotel Room (upstairs)

Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h447/TanaraBear/100_2384.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h447/TanaraBear/100_2385.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h447/TanaraBear/100_2386.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h447/TanaraBear/100_2387.jpg
Downstairs

Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h447/TanaraBear/100_2388.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h447/TanaraBear/100_2389.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h447/TanaraBear/100_2390.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h447/TanaraBear/100_2391.jpg

And I have some amazing news....

Were engaged, he asked me to marry him when we went out for dinner, it was the most romantic amazing moment ever!! I'm so excited  Were going to get married in June of 2013 EEEEKK! _


----------



## xgem27x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! And that place looks lovely! I'm glad you had a nice time, and I'm just so happy for you both! :D xxxx


----------



## emmylou92

Congrats on your Engagement bet your really excited!!
Happy BIrthday too!


----------



## amygwen

Congrats!


----------



## Tanara

_Thank you, I didn't even see it coming at all! 
I'm still a little in shock, you girls are the first to know, we havent even told our families 

_


----------



## lauram_92

Congratulations! Hotel looks lovely, glad you had a good time!


----------



## Tanara

_Thank you, I did! 

I never really got to do anything for my birthday since I got pregnant so young and it seemed I was either pregnant or nursing so this was the first birthday I actually got to do something, and honestly It couldn't have been any more perfect! _


----------



## emmylou92

You sound really happy just by how your typing!!!!


----------



## Melibu90

Congratulations! The place looks lovely too! 
Happy birthday for tomorow x


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Awwww Congratulations hun! :)


----------



## Tanara

_I couldn't be happier, it was defiantly by far the best birthday I've ever had! 


And Thank you! and Thank you!  You girls are the best!! _


----------



## x__amour

That's gorgeous! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## smatheson

AWWWWWWWWW Congrats that awesome!:flower:


----------



## Leah_xx

Congrats hun!!


----------



## 10.11.12

Congrats!


----------



## Tanara

_Thanks Girls Your the best!! _


----------



## AirForceWife7

OMG Tanara!

That place is beauuuutifullllll!

and ....

Congrats on your engagement!!! You sound soooo happy :wedding:

I'm so happy for you! :D


----------



## Tanara

AirForceWife7 said:


> OMG Tanara!
> 
> That place is beauuuutifullllll!
> 
> and ....
> 
> Congrats on your engagement!!! You sound soooo happy :wedding:
> 
> I'm so happy for you! :D


_Thanks Hun, I really am, I knew one day we would get married but I never thought in a year and a half 
_


----------



## Strawberrymum

congrats! looks like a lovely holiday


----------

